# Amiral ins



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Strange, people on here have said that they are good with mods.

They wont insure my car with a Y pipe and a cobb flash full stop.

They said point blank, no engine/exhuast mods in combination.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

countvonc said:


> Strange, people on here have said that they are good with mods.
> 
> They wont insure my car with a Y pipe and a cobb flash full stop.
> 
> They said point blank, no engine/exhuast mods in combination.


I got same response. Y pipe OK but no ECU mapping cover. I will therfore run motor stock on the public road with Y pipe I have cover for this.:bawling:


----------



## mdr (Aug 19, 2008)

That doesn't sound very encouraging. I'm having a Y pipe fitted next week but would have considered a remap a little later. 

I wasn't sure if it was necessary to inform them about just a Y pipe - what's the view on that point?


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks like my cobb may go up for sale..


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

I have a quote for 800 from another company for COBB anfd Y pipe but a flash is omnly 10minutes to do so will just flash when at track or strip and norm on the road rather than pay 400 extra:thumbsup: beauty of the COBB:smokin:


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

I spoke with Admiral this morning - Y-Pipe extra £23
also they were happy to quote this combined with ECU map . The bracket that I asked for was 11 - 25% power increase which I felt was enough. That was quoted at £53.40 on top of the exhaust.
Hope that this helps.

SS


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

they do not allow remaps, but they do allow a replacement ECU


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> they do not allow remaps, but they do allow a replacement ECU


I got same no remap allowed :bawling:


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Ha it seems all Admiral customers are not equal - I had a tuned ZXTT with +100 BHP insurance cover from Admiral - +100 was the max they'd allow - not bad as that was 33% up on standard.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

countvonc said:


> Strange, people on here have said that they are good with mods.
> 
> They wont insure my car with a Y pipe and a cobb flash full stop.
> 
> They said point blank, no engine/exhuast mods in combination.


It will be the Cobb that did it.

I have just insured my GT-R which is now at the HPC  for £510 fully comp, protected NCB, multi-car with my Land Cruiser Amazon VX 4.2, with the Y-Pipe declared.

They see the Y-Pipe as cosmetic - makes it sound nicer


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm with Admiral and they covered me for my full Tubi system for an extra £45 no questions asked


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

most insurance companies are vary with what they insure increased mods = increased risk 
fair play to them


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

In case of a claim, the assessor would be able to see the y-pipe, but he wouldn't see the remap unless the car was properly examined, but as the pipe is a declared mod it isn't a problem. So it's up to you what you tell the insurance company. If the car passes the first glance from the assessor, ie; you told them you've got a y-pipe and he can clearly see it, if the rest of the car looks unmodified, then he'll more than likely leave it at that. If he starts spotting undeclared mods, such as, injectors, intake mods, blah blah blah, then you'll be up the creek.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Just called admiral as R35 insurance due to renew and go onto the multi car policy, asked about the Y pipe, we don't cover any exhaust modifications sir, er yes you do, no sir we don't, yes you do because I know several people who have that covered with you so go and check with a supervisor please, ok sir i've checked and yes we will be covering your y pipes, no it's a y pipe not y pipes, ok sir well we can cover it but there will be an additional premium of 33 pence, yes that's 33 pence LMFAO

So guys try calling at 20:45 and deal with a lovely lady from Delhi, every little helps


----------

